
Snowden Archive – The 'Regruntlement' of a SIGINT Collector - lifeisstillgood
https://theintercept.com/snowden-sidtoday/3991090-the-regruntlement-of-a-sigint-collector/
======
lifeisstillgood
So it is a little bit smiley corporate, but I found it through a Bruce
Schneier link, and it is interesting to another curmudgeon like me to see the
NSA is not so different to the rest of the entire world, and a reminder that
good mission, good bosses and freedom of action make all the difference.

~~~
java-man
and bad bosses who lie to the Congress and to the American people nullify the
good mission and good bosses?

